# Slice seeder vs de thatcher



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Which one of these does a better job of dethatching? I have an opportunity to purchase either/or and I primarily need it to dethatch. It's also not a bad perk to have the option to slit seed either.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

My preference has always leaned towards the sleet seeder, I bought one last year. I like that you get the benefits of both (1) thatch removal, and (2) aerating.

The blades are not nearly as aggressive at removing thatch as the typical flail blades you get on a dethatching unit, but then again, how often do you need to do a heavy thatch removal? Every couple of years? The Delta blades are a good selection for maintaining a yard, which is what I wanted. I use mine probably twice a year.

When I feel I need to really aerify, I will rent an aerator. When I need to do heavier thatch removal, I will buy one of these reels that they make for Blue Bird / Husqvarna, and likely others. I kind of like the thought of the spring tines and would be curious to try one.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

The answer to your question is in the name of the item.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Kmartel said:


> The answer to your question is in the name of the item.


Yes I figured that. I figured that it wouldnt dethatch as well but dethatch well enough that the slit seeded would most likely be a better buy since you can use it for both a slit seeder and dethatcher.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I have a bluebird slit seeder. I broadcast the seed with my spreader instead of the bin on the slit seeder.

I'd give my left arm for a self propelled unit though.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

A dethatcher would pull up the thatch more aggressively, but a slice seeder would still do the job. I'd get the slice seeder as you will have more use for the machine after the initial thatch removal.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Please examine how the slice seeder works. Is the seed box in the front? Is the seed dropped before the knife ever engages the soil?? If yes then seed dropped out of a spreader will have as good of chance ending up in the grooves.

I guess I am getting at, when you want to overseed, use your new deatcher to prep soil then broadcast seed over top.


----------

